# Bad Boys 2



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i seen it last night and it was action packed I loved it i think im gonna Spend $8 to see it Agian  anyway there are some parts in the movie that will creap you Out Go see it and you will see what i mean 

Anyway great movie its worth it i hope they come out with bad boys 3


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i haven't gotten liquered up enought to sit thru BB1 yet...lol


----------

